# Black beans!



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi folks. This is my first year raising black beans so I want to gather some good recipes. I know there are so many ways to fix anything but I didn't raise a lot. I won't have a lot to experiment cooking different ways after I put up the seed beans for next year.
I'd love to hear your favorite way to fix them! 
Thanks so much!

Wade


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Haven't done this, yet. Want to try black bean and corn salsa. Just sounds good.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

My fave way is the same with almost all shelled beans. In a slow cooker, 1 lb beans that have been soaked over night, a salt cured ham hock (but the left over bone from a sugar cures ham will do), a couple of carrots, a big onion chopped up (it will dissolve into the soup), 1/4 teaspoon black pepper, and enough water to cover everything. 

Cook till the bean are soft but not complete mush, and the meat is falling off the bone, it will take hours. If the soup is too thin, remove the lid and let it lightly simmer or add more water if too thick. 

Serve with chopped green onion tops as a garnish. Fresh made biscuits or corn bread goes well, a green salad, and your meal is done. One lb of beans will give you 6 good sized servings.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here's ours:

Black Bean Torte​ 

Three cups cooked black beans
Â¼ cup chicken stock
One Tablespoon oil
Two cups finely chopped red onion
Two red bell peppers, julienned
Two zucchini, halved and thinly sliced
Two cloves garlic, minced
One-cup corn kernels
One-teaspoon ground cumin
Â¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
Salt to taste
Six flour tortillas
Two cups salsa
Two cups Monterey Jack cheese

Puree beans and chicken broth in a food processor or blender. Set aside. In a large skillet, heat oil over medium heat, and when hot, add red onion, bell pepper, zucchini, and garlic. SautÃ© vegetables, stirring, until soft, about ten minutes. Add corn, cumin, cayenne pepper, and salt; cook another two or three minutes.

Lightly oil an eight-inch spring form pan. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Place one flour tortilla in bottom of spring form pan. Spread Â½ cup of the bean puree over tortilla; top with one cup of the sautÃ©ed vegetable mixture; spoon 1/3-cup salsa over the vegetables; sprinkle 1/3-cup cheese over salsa. Repeat with remaining ingredients ending with cheese.

Bake for 45 minutes; let stand five minutes before cutting into wedges. Garnish each wedge with a dollop of sour cream and chopped chives or scallions. Serves ten to twelve


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

My dad&#8217;s side of the family is from Brazil and makes black beans frequently. When we make it nothing is measured and we usually make enough to feed a small army. It gets started in the morning and simmers all day but it is usually done in about 3 hours. 

Ingredients:
Black beans
Meat (a fatty cut like pork carnitas are best but polska kielbasa works well too)
Onion ( small dice)
Fresh Garlic (minced)
Bay leaves
Cumin
Chicken bouillon 

First rinse the beans and remove any rocks. You can soak them over night if you want or just start bringing them up to a simmer. I haven&#8217;t noticed a difference between either method. 

Combine all ingredients in a large pot and cover with at least an inch of water. As the beans absorb it you will have to add more. Stir occasionally so it doesn&#8217;t stick. Once the beans are tender you should be able to pull out the meat and shred it with a fork. Add it back to the pot and mix well. Serve over rice.


For sides we usually have collard greens and a simple tomato/onion salad.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

This is a FANTASTIC soup!
http://www.food.com/recipe/panera-bread-black-bean-soup-49737

Mon


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I got hooked on them in Mexico. A common laborers lunch will often consist of beans, a bit of salsa, a fried egg and corn tortillas. Mix up the beans, salsa and egg and then scoop and eat with the corn tortillas. Good stuff!

Lately I have been stir frying zucchini, onion and garlic, then scrambling in a couple of eggs. Combine eggs with 1/2-3/4 cup of black beans and a tblsp of salsa for breakfast.


----------

